# *** Mud Madness & Mud Fury Ride VIDEOS**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres our newest ride video guys. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Stuff.......


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome video. I am gonna have to meet up with you guys and ride sometime.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> Awesome video. I am gonna have to meet up with you guys and ride sometime.


ditto


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank guys and y'all are welcome to anytime!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you guys going to the Benefit Ride @ Mudd Maddness on June 23rd?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah man we are planning on it!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be there. I need to just fall in with you guys if y'all are going.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vid for sure, i like your popo alot


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> I will be there. I need to just fall in with you guys if y'all are going.


Sounds good man.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> nice vid for sure, i like your popo alot


Thanks man!


----------

